# Big misconception



## utgirl (Aug 14, 2009)

I have went to employers and when they see AAPC or American Academy of Professional Coders, they ask me " What the heck is AAPC, I have never heard of such a place!" Can you belive that these people do not know this or are they just ready stupid?!


----------



## LLovett (Aug 14, 2009)

I can believe they really don't know.

Reading some of the job postings for coders I crack up. I think my favorite is when they require you have a CPC-P, which they define as certified profesional coder for physicians. Which we all know is not what the P stands for in that credential.

I had a coding consulting company send me information that they only higher CPCs (certified physician coders). This was a company trying to get coding business from us. I lost a lot of faith in their abilities based on the fact they didn't even know what the credential actually means.

So I can certainly believe employers really don't know.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Renae Williams (Aug 19, 2009)

*Cpc-p*

CPC-P is an AHIMA certifcation and there are lots of employers who will only hire AHIMA certified coders.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 19, 2009)

CPC-P is NOT an AHIMA credential. It is an AAPC credential.

CCS-P, however, is an AHIMA credential.

AHIMA is predominently facility-based coding, most employers such as hospitals or other facilities do require AHIMA credentials due to the setting.

AAPC is outpatient facility and physician focused.


----------

